# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  حصري)موقع بث المباريات (الدوري الاسباني وغيرها)

## زين

موقع من خلاله تقدر تتفرج على المباريات 

وخاصة المباريات الي لا تبث على

التلفاز وتبث على الجزيرة الرياضية

بلص الدوري الاسباني وغيرو من الدوريات

كلو تحضرو على هاد الموقع بس لازم يكون النت عندك سريع

وهو هدية مني لكم وخصة لعشاق برشلونة

ما عليك لا تضغط على القناة او اسم الدوري
اليكم الرابط:

http://nadorlive.we.bs/


شكرا

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور زين على الموقع وانشاء الله يشتغل عندي 

واهلا وسهلا فيكي بالمنتدي ضيفةو جديدة

----------


## amsmm

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكووووووووووووووور جددددا حبيبي
أنا من مشجعي البرشا ونبسطت كتير لما شفت المشاركة :Eh S(9): 
مشاركة تماااااااااااااااااااام يعطيك العافية :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## زين

شكرا الكم

----------


## zeyadmaya

مشكور يا اخى

----------


## محمد المغربي

شكرا  على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## محمد المغربي

بس ما اشتغل عندي شو الحل

----------


## FAROUK

شكراً على هذا الموقع التلفزيونى

----------


## عبدالله العمري

عمي الرابط مش زابط

----------


## mohammad kawazba

thanks you

----------


## مدريدي

مشكروووو الله يخليك يا رب

----------


## غسان

http://www.justin.tv/kingzaintv2

رابط شغال .. هيني بتفرج منه ..

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعطيك العافية غسان

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يسلموا ابو الغساسين

----------


## ناظم

مشكور على الاهداف الرائعة وعاشت البرسا

----------


## عبدالله أبورحمه

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## hane

تمام وشكرا كثير موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Icon32:

----------


## hane

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## hane

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## majmaj

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## جفالي

مشكور

----------


## فيصل6

ghgfj

----------


## ابو مالك

مشكورين والنصر لمصر ان شاء الله

----------


## mfu83

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamx

----------


## aloush_99

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## nokia87

yesslamooo ya kbeeer
 :Bl (12):

----------


## nokia87

yesslamoo ya kbeer thnks for ever
thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  uuuuuuu

----------


## علاء خالد نبيل

شكزا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon29:

----------


## وديع66

GHJFXJXFGJXFJXFJXFGJ

----------


## moad

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## yazan007

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية  :Bl (13):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (29):  :Icon30:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Frown:  :SnipeR (82):  :Bl (34):  :SnipeR (18):  :Icon14:  :C06a766466:  :SnipeR (50):  :Bl (2):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## odi_hrout

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :SnipeR (61):

----------


## asrar97

thanks alot man god plus u

----------


## خالد الشمري

يسلمووووووووووووو على الرابط الروعه

----------


## فايروس المان

مشكوووووووووور يا غاااااااااالي :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## laith alzoubi

مشكوووووووووووووور :Bl (13):

----------


## maaz

شكرااااااااااااا

----------


## عاشق برشلونة للابد

مشكور

----------


## عاشق برشلونة للابد

شكرا الك

----------


## عاشق برشلونة للابد

ما قصرت

----------


## عاشق برشلونة للابد

برشلونة للابد

----------


## عاشق برشلونة للابد

النتيجة اليوم 2-0 للبارشا

----------


## fadi halboni

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou

----------


## divel_jin

شكرا..............................................  ..

----------


## 20010

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## hamoo76

مشكووووووووورين

----------


## مسمس

فين الرابط

----------


## bedo700

شكرااااااااااااااا

----------


## dyab

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## NUMAN

THANKS
 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سموري الاعرج

منيح

----------


## wisam

thanxxxx 4 u :SnipeR (27):

----------


## Ali mahasneh

مشكور :SnipeR (27):

----------


## fadool

مشكوووووووووووووو :SnipeR (27): ووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ishak47

اهلا وسهلا
 :SnipeR (27): 
 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ishak47

اهلا وسهلاالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سامر القوشي

مشكوووووووووررر

----------


## breetysmaks

thank u u u u uvery much  :SnipeR (27):  :4022039350:  :Bl (11):

----------


## malnmm

:Eh S(9):  :SnipeR (69): شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :SnipeR (69):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## malnmm

مشكور زين على الموقع وانشاء الله يشتغل عندي 

واهلا وسهلا فيكي بالمنتدي ضيفةو جديدة

----------


## مممممك

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## mohammed2020

مشكووووور

----------


## احمدابوخلف

يعطك العافية

----------


## abedfraj

شكرهههههههههههههه

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## deai

مشكوووووووورين :SnipeR (23):  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## deai

ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## deai

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## deai

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## deai

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## khaled ahmed

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## khaled ahmed

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## sameer_er

الله يعطيك العافية
 مششششششششششششششكور

----------


## love_sky

الله يلعن ابو امك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يسلموو كتير  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## محمدمحمود0

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين

----------


## mr.alaa

يعطيك العافيه ومشكوووووووور

----------


## mohamed_ahmed

[FONT :36 1 12[1]:  :36 1 11[1]: Arial Black"]مشكوررررررر يا رايق[/FONT]

----------


## mohamed_ahmed

مشكووووووووووور :110104 EmM5 Prv:  :Goudgrijp.br004 01:  :36 1 12[1]:  :Goudgrijp 12 13:  :Si (22):  :36 3 13[1]:  :5c9db8ce52:  :36 2 58[1]:  :SnipeR (8): :si (17): :Goudgrijp.br004 01:

----------


## yazan kayyali

مشكوووووور

----------


## yazan kayyali

مشكووور يا غالي

----------


## yazan kayyali

مشكوور جدا جداااااا

----------


## yazan kayyali

مشكوووور رووووووووووووووعة رائع جدا كثيرر حلوو

----------


## yazan kayyali

رائع بس ممكن سؤال ؟؟!!

----------


## WR2US

THNX MAN
 :7 5 138[1]:

----------


## فادي الترك

انا من زمان بدور على هيك رابط او موقع والحمدلله اللي منتدى الحصن ساعدني بهذا السي  شكراااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## فادي الترك

رائع  جدا جدا شكرااااااااااا

----------


## فادي الترك

رائع جدا جدا جدا مشكورين جدا

----------


## yazzabn

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## معاذ راتب

:5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## معاذ راتب

مشكور يا اخي ع الرابط

----------


## لاكشا

واللة احلى شغل :Icon16:

----------


## باهوز

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مشكورين جدا لجهودكم المبذولة و اتمنى ان لكم المزيد من النجاح :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد احمد 0123

مشكورررررررررررره

----------


## ابوالسيف

ghgggggggggdsgl,h

----------


## poss

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## marmash

:Argue1:   thanks

----------


## صفوان

thanks :SnipeR (73):

----------


## أسامة94

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## مدريستا

شكرا
 :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## مدريستا

اليوم راح يكون الفوز للريال انشالله

----------


## مدريستا

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الطيب :SnipeR (42):

----------


## مدريستا

بس انشالله الروابط تنفع :SnipeR (73):

----------


## مدريستا

انا شاكر  للقأمين على المنتدى :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## سمير حماد

شكرا لك و على الجهود الطيبة

----------


## mas

:Bl (12): la;,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,v

----------


## hanneschekro

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------


## baraa1980

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااائع
 :36 1 9[1]:

----------


## امجد زهير بطاينة

:36 3 13[1]:

----------


## رامي فضيلي

شكرررراااااا جزيلا :Goudgrijp 12 13:

----------


## عاشق الالري

مشكور كتير

----------

